# ACC Herfers



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Amalgamated Carolina Consolidated (ACC)* herfers welcome other local and almost-local gorillas, chimps and chimpettes from Virginia, Maryland, Tennessee, South Carolina and Georgia. We last discussed setting a date for the quiet period after the New Year but before Valentines Day for somewhere in/near Raleigh, NC:

*27 January - primary*
3 February - first alternate

Motownflip has kindly (foolishly?) offered his back porch in Winston Salem as a venue, but I think we decided to hold that off until warmer weather. I'd open my doors to a confab of nice persons, but Nashville (NC) is not exactly near anything except Rocky Mount, which is not near anything except Tarboro.

I found a great joint (a large, old, comfy lounge in the 2nd story of an old general store, bar, restaurant) in Wilkesboro and another in Elkin (Basin Creek Saloon) but, like Nashville, these locations are not very central to anything. Opinions on location? I'd like to see a get-together firmed up by the end of the year for all interested.

Anyone want to chime to confirm date or location preference other than Raleigh? Hope we can see the same-olds and some newcomers as well. You do not have to cheer for the ACC to attend an ACC herf. If Catfish or the Floydp's come I WILL bring BBQ this time.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Fox and the Hound in Winston Salem is kinda in the central part of the state. However not exactly fair because it is in mine and Brians back door. However it is a great location and cigar friendly. I will look on the net for other locations. 

Dont forget about the Myrtle Beach Herf we are wanting to do. RJT


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

BBQ you say? It's been awhile since we herfed Dan, sounds like a NC trip may be in order. I may have to come down to your turf this time. I'll be sure and let you know the closer it gets.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I would love to come herf with you guys. I work until 1 on just about every Saturday, so I'll see what I can do. Nothing set in stone yet, but I'll do my best to make it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Sure you want to call this herf Dan? I mean, we like having you and it's a shame your going to miss all the fun. :r 



Should've used a proxy, i think. 


root


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Root said:


> Sure you want to call this herf Dan? I mean, we like having you and it's a shame your going to miss all the fun. :r
> 
> Should've used a proxy, i think.
> 
> root


I'll drop by.

Why not write a time, date and venue next to your name, all.

M'oo - 3:00pm until... 27 Jan; Winston or Raleigh
Catfish
RJT
Fireman
Root


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I'll drop by.
> 
> Why not write a time, date and venue next to your name, all.
> 
> ...


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I'll drop by.
> 
> Why not write a time, date and venue next to your name, all.
> 
> ...


Dan, I couldn't even venture a guess or preference right now. May be some changes for me after the first of the year, so I don't have a clue. You guys decide among yourselves and I'll try to make it on the date and place chosen.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I'll drop by.
> 
> Why not write a time, date and venue next to your name, all.
> 
> ...


I'm figuring 5 pm for me. I work until 1, and by the time I clean up and drive 3+hours.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

ACC HERF !!!!!!! :w :w :w I'd like to come!!!
Just tell me when and where and I will try to be there.

I live in Raleigh but I don't have much experience with cigar friendly restaurants. I will be happy to look into finding some places though.

RR


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Status report:*

M'oo - 5:00pm until... 27 Jan; Winston or Raleigh
Catfish - jury is out
RJT - ?
Fireman - 5:00pm until...Either date will work; Raleigh great, Winston ok
Root - goes with the flow
WIJ - ?
Motownflip - ?
Squid - ?
RolinRandy - ?
Floyds - ?
Volfan - ?
Other Folks - ?


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> *Status report:*
> 
> M'oo - 5:00pm until... 27 Jan; Winston or Raleigh
> Catfish - jury is out
> ...


Raleigh is about a hour to a hour and a half away for me. So more like 7-7:30 if in Raleigh. Either way, I hope to be there.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Prefer Winston but will try Raleigh if that is the venue location. Anytime should work. RJT


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

This is starting to turn into something. We can plan Wrightsville, Atlantic or Myrtle Beach. Greal Lakes Shack my patoot. We got a whole ocean.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> This is starting to turn into something. We can plan Wrightsville, Atlantic or Myrtle Beach. Greal Lakes Shack my patoot. We got a whole ocean.


All of the above...Especially Atlantic Beach. I'm about 20 minutes from there!!!  We could have us a Surf Herf!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

If it's Myrtle or Atlantic beach then you can count me in. Possibly even Wrightsville. Don't know if I would be able to make it to Raleigh or Winston but I will try.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

madurolover said:


> If it's Myrtle or Atlantic beach then you can count me in. Possibly even Wrightsville. Don't know if I would be able to make it to Raleigh or Winston but I will try.


:tpd: Would definitely be up for a "Beach Herf." The last I read, there was something in the works for a Myrtle Beach Herf sometime after the New Year...might be a good idea to consolidate. ONE BIG HERF!!!! :dr


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Trying to get something together for Myrtle Beach. There is a thread on it. As I have said I will let you guys work out a date since I live here and anytime is good for me.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I love ACC/Surf Herf; Winston or Raleigh is still on for January but Surf Herf has to be a winner. Is it OK to come on a motorcycle?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I love ACC/Surf Herf; Winston or Raleigh is still on for January but Surf Herf has to be a winner. Is it OK to come on a motorcycle?


If you can stand it brother bring it on. No trailer queens please... Oh and I might want a test drive  . If I had a bike right now I might would do the same thing. RJT


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I love ACC/Surf Herf; Winston or Raleigh is still on for January but Surf Herf has to be a winner. Is it OK to come on a motorcycle?


This is the land of the motorcycle. Seems like most everyone here has one. The only problem is people here don't know how to drive so you have to be very cautious. See way to many bike fatalities here that are not the bikers fault.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Greensboro has a very nice cigar bar called Churchill's formerly known as Hemingway's. It is a little up scale and a bit pricey but it would be a little closer for the Raleigh guys. Oh and for a very small place their is a cigar bar in the Four Seasons hotel also. The hotel also has other bars and restaurants in it. Hooters is just around the corner. Just a thought. RJT

http://www.sheratongreensboro.com/restaurants.shtml

http://www.hemingwaysdowntown.com/

Drink prices on the website.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJT said:


> Greensboro has a very nice cigar bar called Churchill's formerly known as Hemingway's. It is a little up scale and a bit pricey but it would be a little closer for the Raleigh guys. Oh and for a very small place their is a cigar bar in the Four Seasons hotel also. The hotel also has other bars and restaurants in it. Hooters is just around the corner. Just a thought. RJT
> 
> http://www.sheratongreensboro.com/restaurants.shtml
> 
> ...


I can't be upscale EVERY day, but I can be upscale once in a while. GSO is better middle ground and, to be honest, the noise level in the many Fox&Hound joints I've been in rattles what's left of my brain after an hour or so.

Is everyone OK with Greensboro Churchills/Hemingways for Saturday, 27 January? Start time to be determined...


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I can't be upscale EVERY day, but I can be upscale once in a while. GSO is better middle ground and, to be honest, the noise level in the many Fox&Hound joints I've been in rattles what's left of my brain after an hour or so.
> 
> Is everyone OK with Greensboro Churchills/Hemingways for Saturday, 27 January? Start time to be determined...


I have been to both CH and the one at Four Seasons. I think we might want to start at the Four Seasons and then maybe go to the Churchills. If we were going to be their long I could not stand too many $14.50 a glass McCallan 12.

The bar located at Four Seasons is never crowded and they have decent prices. I am game either way so just pick a spot. Oh yea you did....Churchill's  and I am now confussing everyone...:r I just want to warn folks that place is very pricey. The other bar also opens up :11:00 am on Saturday. Robert

The Connection Cigar & Martini Bar-Located near the pool, this is the perfect place for intimate or business cocktails. This bar is cigar friendly. Casual and relaxed.

Hours:
Monday - Saturday 11:30am - Midnight

Location: North Lobby


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> I have been to both CH and the one at Four Seasons. I think we might want to start at the Four Seasons and then maybe go to the Churchills. If we were going to be their long I could not stand too many $14.50 a glass McCallan 12.
> 
> The bar located at Four Seasons is never crowded and they have decent prices. I am game either way so just pick a spot. Oh yea you did....Churchill's  and I am now confussing everyone...:r I just want to warn folks that place is very pricey. The other bar also opens up :11:00 am on Saturday. Robert
> 
> ...


BUMP


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

We missed this some how. Mark gave us the headsup on this. Not sure we can do the Jan. 27th one. If not I hope you fellers plan to do this more than once in 07? Sure would like to catch you guys in NC at some point next year. We meant to meet up with Greg and Brent last year but it didn't happen. Logistics just didn't work out. Really miss NC, was stationed at Lejeune for the better part of 6 years in the late 70's and again in the mid 80's.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Churchills in Greenboro on the 27th. Right?
I'm in as for as I know!!

RR


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RolinRandy said:


> Churchills in Greenboro on the 27th. Right?
> I'm in as for as I know!!
> 
> RR


Thats cool with me. I just mentioned another place that was cheaper. I was waiting to hear back about that suggestion.

I will also have to check with Churchill's to make sure we can get in because it is a members only club. RJT


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know that area too well, but will do my best to make it wherever we decide on.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Is this still on? RJT


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJT said:


> Is this still on? RJT


Saturday, 27 January
Bar by the pool, Four Seasons, Greensboro.
18:30hrs

Good for you? Good for me.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Saturday, 27 January
> Bar by the pool, Four Seasons, Greensboro.
> 18:30hrs
> 
> Good for you? Good for me.


Sounds good to me. I could even do a earlier time.

Just spoke with them and they have a decent selection of single malt and we should be able to order food from the other restaurants and have it brought to us. This should be fun. Everyone sign in and let us know who is comming. I may come early, say around 3:00 if anyone wants to join me. Robert

LIST OF RESTAURANTS:
http://www.sheratongreensboro.com/restaurants.shtml

The Connection Cigar & Martini Bar-Located near the pool, this is the perfect place for intimate or business cocktails. This bar is cigar friendly. Casual and relaxed. Phone # to the hotel (336) 292-9161

Hours:
Monday - Saturday 11:30am - Midnight

Location: North Lobby

****If we might plan on hitting Churchill's also later on that night I suggest wearing business casual type wear or most likley we want be able to get in.**** I will most likley wear jeans but with a a nice button down shirt and a sport coat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounds good on my end.

Root


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Have car...will travel!

Raleigh GREAT for me...BUT Winston Salem wouldn't be bad either and it may be more central for those throughout the state.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

squid said:


> Have car...will travel!
> 
> Raleigh GREAT for me...BUT Winston Salem wouldn't be bad either and it may be more central for those throughout the state.


Look back a couple post....It is in Greensboro. Glad you are going to try and make it. Robert


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

OK this is comming together. Everyone list if you are comming. Cant wait, this will be fun. Robert

M'oo - YES 
Catfish - 
RJT - YES
Fireman - 
Root - YES
WIJ - 
Motownflip - 
Squid - YES
RolinRandy - 
Floyds - 
Volfan - 
Other Folks - ?


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Should be good for me. I should be there around 7:30 or so. I'll let you guys no more as I do.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> OK this is comming together. Everyone list if you are comming. Cant wait, this will be fun. Robert
> 
> M'oo - YES
> Catfish -
> ...


Updated list


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey all, 

I will probably drive on down and have dinner there, so if nothing comes up I will be there around 5:00pm 

RR


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Update...

M'oo - YES 
Catfish - 
RJT - YES
Fireman - 
Root - YES
WIJ - 
Motownflip - YES around 7:30
Squid - YES
RolinRandy - YES
Floyds - 
Volfan - 
Other Folks - ?


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Saturday, 27 January
Bar by the pool, Four Seasons, Greensboro.
18:30hrs

I'm good for the above. In fact, I'll probably get their earlier in the day if Mama Squid wants to go. Either way, I'll be there earlier than the 1830. Hell...I can probably get a good buzz going before the bewitching hour of 1830!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I totally want to go guys, but for Christmas my parents got me and my wife tickets to "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat" and dinner at Sticky Fingers on the 27th. I had been planning to come up until I opened that envelope on Christmas.

I will be there in spirit and will hopefully make the next one!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> I totally want to go guys, but for Christmas my parents got me and my wife tickets to "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat" and dinner at Sticky Fingers on the 27th. I had been planning to come up until I opened that envelope on Christmas.
> 
> I will be there in spirit and will hopefully make the next one!


You'd trade a night with us to do something with your wife? Sorry man - your priorities are ALL screwed up!!  (Next time. We always leave one chair vacant for absent BOTLs - you are covered in spirit.)

Mike, if it's worth it for you to come via Rocky Mount (or Raleigh) we can carpool to GSO - maybe pick up Rolin and Root enroute. Not sure if that saves you gas or driving aggravation. Advise.

Randy - James: you guys wanna drive from Raleigh together, Squid or no Squid? I am not often to drink, so I make a passable designated driver if you care to consume. Advise.

As to time of departure/arrival, my Fridays are usually pretty flexible.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> You'd trade a night with us to do something with your wife? Sorry man - your priorities are ALL screwed up!!  (Next time. We always leave one chair vacant for absent BOTLs - you are covered in spirit.)
> 
> Mike, if it's worth it for you to come via Rocky Mount (or Raleigh) we can carpool to GSO - maybe pick up Rolin and Root enroute. Not sure if that saves you gas or driving aggravation. Advise.
> 
> ...


I may be taking the wife...unless she has one of her 50 various events she participates in going on that same day. Will know shortly....of course it does help for me to check with her first. If she is not going....carpooling would indeed be great.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> I totally want to go guys, but for Christmas my parents got me and my wife tickets to "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat" and dinner at Sticky Fingers on the 27th. I had been planning to come up until I opened that envelope on Christmas.
> 
> I will be there in spirit and will hopefully make the next one!


Where are your priorities, tech-ninja???

Rent the movie and use some whipped cream on your wife...that will make your hands sticky --  !

Definitely understand having to keep the peace in the household!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> You'd trade a night with us to do something with your wife? Sorry man - your priorities are ALL screwed up!!  (Next time. We always leave one chair vacant for absent BOTLs - you are covered in spirit.)


Thanks! The missing man chair. 



squid said:


> Where are your priorities, tech-ninja???
> 
> Rent the movie and use some whipped cream on your wife...that will make your hands sticky --  !
> 
> Definitely understand having to keep the peace in the household!


I KNOW! I love the show, and if I were getting the tickets I would have gotten them on Friday or Sunday, but they were gifts, so I didn't have a say. It's tough having two things that you want to do on the same day.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Thanks! The missing man chair.
> 
> I KNOW! I love the show, and if I were getting the tickets I would have gotten them on Friday or Sunday, but they were gifts, so I didn't have a say. It's tough having two things that you want to do on the same day.


Don't know about that last part....I think I'd like to do Shania Twain and Faith Hill in the same day!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

squid said:


> ....I think I'd like to do Shania Twain and Faith Hill in the same day!


Quite the music lover, Mike.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Quite the music lover, Mike.


Oh, they sing???? I never noticed!!!  I was thinking along the lines of we could make our own sweet, beautiful music together.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

A little reminder, bring plenty of sticks. For a "cigar bar" they have little to no selection of cigars. Robert


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

RJT said:


> A little reminder, bring plenty of sticks. For a "cigar bar" they have little to no selection of cigars. Robert


Not a Problem for this group!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

RJT said:


> A little reminder, bring plenty of sticks. For a "cigar bar" they have little to no selection of cigars. Robert


Believe we'll all be pretty well covered for this event! The last event seemed to have an abundance of damn good smokes available.

See everyone on the 27th!

Mike "Squid" McCaskill


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> Bump


One more time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Soon you hairy primates, soon


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Root said:


> Soon you hairy primates, soon


YEP...:ss


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Geezzz where have I been on this one. I'll see if I can find an empty closet to lock my kids into so I can attend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

wij said:


> Geezzz where have I been on this one. I'll see if I can find an empty closet to lock my kids into so I can attend.


We hope you can make it Wij. :z


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Root said:


> We hope you can make it Wij. :z


WIJ who? Oh........ that coffee pod guy, right? Hope he makes it - I have a new Dutch pod-cigar I want to try out on someone.

So James -we carpool from Raleigh. Long drive.

:ss Pipes or cigars?p


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> So James -we carpool from Raleigh. Long drive.
> 
> :ss Pipes or cigars?p


We'll have to play it by the day, Dan.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Only a few more days. :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

HERF CALL!!!!! 

Mister M'oo - aye

(Cigars.)


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Aye


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> HERF CALL!!!!!
> 
> Mister M'oo - aye
> 
> (Cigars.)


Squid - Aye!

Who else????


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Saturday, 27 January
Bar by the pool, Four Seasons, Greensboro.
18:30hrs*

:ss p :ss 


​


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I may be comming early if anyone wants to joing me. May get there arond 5:00 or so and get something to eat.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

aye captain

maybe the misses too, we'll see.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Hours away now til we herf ACC style.:ss p :cb :al


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Ya'll have fun. Sorry I can't make it this time.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

I am still planning on eating at the hotel at about 5:00PM.

This is the "Park Lane" Four Seasons hotel in Greensboro off of High Point Rd. Right?

RR


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Do we all concur that it's this one:

http://www.sheratongreensboro.com/restaurants.shtml


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

wij said:


> Do we all concur that it's this one:
> 
> http://www.sheratongreensboro.com/restaurants.shtml


Yes that is it. I will meet you guys around 5pm.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry guys...having to back out today. The chairs on me today! My regrets.

Regrettably, my father was taken to the at the hospital this morning with a possible heart problem. His potassium levels are apparently dangerously low. Not quite sure if this is related to the Colon Cancer and chemo he is taking...but it appears I'll be spending the afternoon and possibly evening assisting my my family. Hate to back out on a commitment...but, believe this issue may trump a herf.

Again, my regrets. 

Mike


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

So sorry to hear about that Mike. You and your family will be in my prayers!!

Sorry about the confusion about the hotel. When I pulled up Four Seasons in Greensboro I got a different hotel than the Sheraton. I missed the link in a previous post. I think i've got it straight now.
Exit 217 
See yall at 5:00 !!!

We will miss you Mike!!!

RR


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Prayers for your father Mike, you and yours are in our thoughts. The seat is yours.

James


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

My hopes for a favorable outcome, Mike. Take care of dad.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Just got back in from the herf and had a great time. Great BOTL in our crew. We smoked some great sticks and drank some nice Scotch. More to follow soon. Thanks again guys for such a great time.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Home minutes before 3:00am.


Awake.



(scratch-scratch... rub-rub... creak).




Coffee... consumed. It isn't working. 
:s


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Home minutes before 3:00am.
> 
> Awake.
> 
> ...


WAKE UP YOU HERF ANIMAL!!!!! p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: January 2007 ACC Herf #1*

Jan 27, Greensboro, NC:

Chair kept for absent BOTLs and SOTLs. Missed your company, Squid.

Motownflip experiments with his first drink. He looks surprisingly at ease with it.

WIJ and Root do not smile as they prepare to tackle the photographer.

RJT travels with his own Stinky and artificial arm cigar holder (right); RolinRandy gathers himself for a second wind.

Members of a certain miltary band had performed in Greensboro and later joined us for a selection of CS cigars, adult beverages and our special brand of humor. We missed Dancing With The Stars - filmed in Greensboro this evening - but saw/met glitterati, glitterati wannabees and Linda (a cheerful/cigar & party oriented person) and her angry friend Ed (downright pissy and not hardly so cigar and party oriented) roaming the hotel hallways. WIJ wanted to find Emmett Smith and give him a lesson in arm wrestling.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: ACC Herfers - more*

The actual Military Band name is not mentioned here because it might come up on a Google search. I am sure it was past their curfew and one looked underage. (Off we go, into the wild... etc. etc. Teriffic bunch of professionals; an honor to their service and to the United States. Thanks for sharing your evening with us, guys.)

Turns out the band has a subset of clarinet lovers who have special patches and sweatshits promoting their love for the instrument.

One woodwind lover instructs Root in how to properly toast a Hohner Marine Band childs clarinet. Proper toasting, aging and humidity will bring out the best in a clarinet, he said. Some crazy world - clarinet marching bands. Who knew? Hey! Loved your shirts!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry guys....definitely looked like a fantastic time had by all, late hours and all! Apparently quite the party.

Back to the hospital this morning and afternoon. Kept father in observation in the heart unit last evening. Hope to know more about why potassium levels aren't where they need to be. 

Appreciate the chair and of course your thoughtfulness. If all goes well, I'll be at the Myrtle Beach Herf next weekend.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Gents t'was a great evening i must say. NC and SC gorillas are good people and never too short with a smoke or a drink. Thank you all.


Also Dan thanks again for the lift.


Mike hope everything works out with your dad, send him our best and we'll get you next time.

Root


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello fellow herfers!!

I'll be brief. I'm spending the day around the house with my wife.
Last night was a blast. Great company and great cigars!!!!
Got a pretty good handle on that first box purchase due to the generosity of some great BOTL's

Thanks Alot Guys!! 

RR


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

love the clarinet shirts dan. Glad everyone got home safely. Good times!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Fella's that was one awesome herf last night. I smoked some great cigars with the nicest and knowledgeable BOTL's that I've ever had the pleasure to meet. There are some funny stories that I'm certain will circulate each time we meet for future herfs. I got home around 2:30 which appears was earlier than most of you.

To each of you, THANK YOU for cigars, drinks, and friendships.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Although the nuances and greater lessons to be learned from "Sail Possum" (178-feet on a broken tail) were not taken seriously enough the evening had some redeeming features.

I had a great time with the ACC'ers and, as always, appreciate your generosity, courtesy, and good will.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

We also learned a new word at the herf. 

http://www.cigargroup.com/pronoun/bolivar.wav


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJT said:


> We also learned a new word at the herf.
> 
> http://www.cigargroup.com/pronoun/bolivar.wav


 :r That Corona Gigante is such a savage.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=401981&postcount=13

and, of course - http://www.mycigarsite.com/subopciones/opcion5a/opcion5aeng.html


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: January 2007 ACC Herf #1*



Mister MaDuroo said:


> Jan 27, Greensboro, NC:
> 
> Chair kept for absent BOTLs and SOTLs.


Thanks, I appreciate the thought! I'll see a few of you in MB this coming weekend!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ACC herf was good, if somewhat hard to explain what with the waitress episode, the Ed and Linda saga, the marching band, etc. Nevertheless I have been studying other herf threads for serious tips in an effort to raise my personal herf-bar for Surf Hurf 2007 (Feb).

After studying *Herf NYC* (which I'm sure was great fun) I think I'll stay low key for the coming year. :r​


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> ACC herf was good, if somewhat hard to explain what with the waitress episode, the Ed and Linda saga, the marching band, etc. Nevertheless I have been studying other herf threads for serious tips in an effort to raise my personal herf-bar for Surf Hurf 2007 (Feb).
> 
> After studying *Herf NYC* (which I'm sure was great fun) I think I'll stay low key for the coming year. :r​


I just hope your able to make the MB Herf.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

madurolover said:


> I just hope your able to make the MB Herf.


:tpd:


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Let me make one thing "Perfectly Clear"....there will be NO RASS sticking out MY rear end as apparently things indeed got a bit wild at the NYC HERF!!! :ss


----------



## Citation Pilot (Jan 28, 2007)

I want to thank you for your hospitality at the four seasons herf. While I was not a member I and my potential son-in-law where kindly invited to join. We both enjoyed the company and the fine cigars that where offered to us. 

Thanks again
Jim


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Citation Pilot said:


> I want to thank you for your hospitality at the four seasons herf. While I was not a member I and my potential son-in-law where kindly invited to join. We both enjoyed the company and the fine cigars that where offered to us.
> 
> Thanks again
> Jim


It was our pleasure, glad you joined us. Robert


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Citation Pilot said:


> I want to thank you for your hospitality at the four seasons herf. While I was not a member I and my potential son-in-law where kindly invited to join. We both enjoyed the company and the fine cigars that where offered to us.
> 
> Thanks again
> Jim


Speaking for myself, Ed & Linda, and the entire United Stated *** ***** Marching Band - it was nice to see you folks. What a relief - I thought I had imagined you both.

How was the Ramon Allones SS?

Dan


----------



## Citation Pilot (Jan 28, 2007)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Speaking for myself, Ed & Linda, and the entire United Stated *** ***** Marching Band - it was nice to see you folks. What a relief - I thought I had imagined you both.
> 
> How was the Ramon Allones SS?
> 
> Dan


So good I had it there.


----------

